# Best Mountain Bikes Under 500



## Edea Martin (17 Nov 2015)

Whats up ............ I am here for finding a Mountain bikes under 500. Cause i wants to buy a new one. so anyone here for give me some information........


----------



## Cubist (17 Nov 2015)

Calibre two two from GoOutdoors, well under budget, and probably as good as you'll get for the money. 
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/calibre-two-two-alloy-hardtail-mountain-bike-p275612

Get down to Decathlon and check this out while it's on sale. 
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-big-8-mountain-bike-29-id_8280092.html

Another great bike at sale price.
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/boardman-mountain-bike-comp-ht-650b

And another
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...15?cm_re=banner-_-cycling+Pages-_-tradeuptext


----------



## Racheluk (19 Nov 2015)

Your best bet is to probably look at discounted 2015 models (or even older) - Pauls Cycles always used to have some decent deals on older models? Failing that Merlin or Planet X usually have a deal or two on. If you're not worries about the latest paint job or coolest brand then theose are the best options for getting the most bike for your money


----------



## the bald eagle (14 Dec 2015)

Cracking thread, just what I was wondering myself! I have a £70 special mtb from Halfords, only bought cheap to see if I would stick it and now looking for a budget upgrade on C2W.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (14 Dec 2015)

Out of all the ones @Cubist has linked,the Rockrider looks the business.
Definitely worth rushing to Decathlon for.
Looks great for a sub £1K bike.
Not usually a fan of the RS XC fork range,but I believe it would serve you well,big improvements to it over the last 2 years


----------

